# training questions ?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

who trains your fluff ? you or someone else? 

how much time do you dedicate to this?

where do you train?

what are any tips that you can share? 

how long did it take you ? 

how many of you use the clicker? 

what treats do you use? 

what time of day do u think is best for training?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki and I took obedience classes. After we graduated, we made it a routine to practice everything we learned in class at least every other day.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

suzan how long were the classes . Dolce will be eight months tomm , do u think its too late for me to enroll him ?


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

who trains your fluff ? you or someone else? 

_Mostly me at home...well we are doing puppy school right now. So getting tips from his trainer there. Then out of me, and my parents...I'm the one who does it at home most of the time._

how much time do you dedicate to this?

_We go to school once a week for 8 weeks. And at home, all throughout the day. Not for long periods at a time, just randomly make him do his commands._

where do you train?

_Petsmart, and home._

what are any tips that you can share? 

_I dunno, because with Andy we never even needed school. This one we needed it, and I'm still not sure after 8 weeks he's going to be some saint all of a sudden. I'll let you know when I figure any tips hahaha._ :HistericalSmiley:

how long did it take you ? 

_Work in progress..._

how many of you use the clicker? 

_I was at first, when I ordered his first "Puppy Tricks" book, it recommended it. But like his trainer said, are you really going to have that on you ALL the time? It's nice and all, but not really practical for the "real world" kinda situations. If you need him to sit and stay somewhere...if he doesn't hear the "click click" how does he know he is doing what you want him to be doing? So instead, we use the word "YES!" there...like she said you always have your voice with you. So "yes" and treat._

what treats do you use? 

_Wellness Just for Puppy_

what time of day do u think is best for training?[/QUOTE]

_When they are a little tired, but not groggy. DEFINITELY not when they are in that wild crazy stage. They need to be focused and calm, but not overly tired._


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> suzan how long were the classes . Dolce will be eight months tomm , do u think its too late for me to enroll him ?


Definitely not. Any time is good. The sooner the better obviously just because they seem to be less afraid of things the younger they are. But better late than never. Like we are having issues with dogs now with Nelson. People he is fine, dogs he is afraid of and not coming across too friendly with them. But we are working on it, and if left alone it could lead to problems later on. So I am glad we signed up when we did. Nelson was 7 months when we started. And we might be going back again in August if we don't get enough of the "socialization" aspect out of the class. So he'll be like 10 months by then. No time it too late. Older dogs can even benefit from some obedience classes, if just for socializing even, if not training.

Dogs love to work for their food. They like to have a purpose. And it's really good bonding time for you and your dog. Nelson gets so excited when we get ready every Friday to go. I'm almost gonna feel sorry for him when it's all said and done haha. Maybe he will have to go onto Intermediate level. He loves to put on a show for a treat! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I trained by myself with Bisou for her 'tricks' and commands (sit, stay, leave it, take it, stay, down, turn, high Five, shake, dance etc etc). In the beginning I would do it each day for 10-15 minutes, using treats. She would learn a new command in about 2/3 days. 

Now we do them every other day or so. We did this at home, ususally using treats like: edamame beans, mini-Zukes, buddy biscuits etc). I made sure it was only when Bisou wanted to, and as long as she wasn't bored or not having fun, we did it. I did not use a clicker. for some things that she wasn't getting as easily, I would use the capture method (not sure if that's the name). for instance, when she would sit finally, I would say "Good Sit" and give her a treat, she caught on pretty quickly doing that.

I did have a trainer for bisou for some behavioral issues she was having (being territorial over me, not wanting to walk on the leash, building confidence). There aren't any group classes here for dogs, so I went with a private one-on-one trainer for this. It was money well spent too.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

who trains your fluff ? you or someone else? Me. I've used a trainer to train me how to train him, but I work with him.

how much time do you dedicate to this? Should do 10 minute intervals a few times a day. Actually do 5 minutes here and there

where do you train? Usually in the kitchen

what are any tips that you can share? Don't overuse treats. If I give him a treat everytime he does what I want him to do, he won't do it if he sees that I don't have a treat. Praise alone should be good enough sometimes.

how long did it take you ? It's an ongoing process. He knows sit, down and stay. He's learning fetch and shake. But we continue to reinforce what he "knows"

how many of you use the clicker? I have used the clicker but if it's the kind thats too loud he doesn't respond well to it. The problem with the clicker is it's not always available. You can just say an enthusiastic "yes" the moment his butt touches the ground (for sit), etc. 

what treats do you use? Cloud Star tricky trainers, wellness puppy treats, apples, rice cakes, bits of chicken....
what time of day do u think is best for training? When you have time and he/she is not sleeping or super hyper.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

we have a trainer that trains me. then i work with the pups. i did puppy classes with stuart and then last year we did CGC prep class and test. earlier this year i did the CGC prep class and test with Reina. next month i'm going to take the CGC prep class with BOTH dogs - i want them to have better manners when i walk them together.

i've also done private lessons for working with getting them calmer when people come to the house and private "rover reactive" classes with stuart.

i love training and think its something i will regularly do with my dogs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This is one of the most common myths about clicker training
"I always have to have the clicker on me"
*FALSE!*
Any trainer who tells you this does not have a thorough understanding of the psychology behind operant conditioning. A good way to think of a clicker is like a camera. When you click you take a picture of what you want. So for the sit, the moment the butt hits the floor you click, taking a picture of that distinct moment you want the dog to understand is it. The clicker is used as a tool until the behavior is reliably on cue. There is NO reason to carry around a clicker 24/7. It is only a tool for teaching new behaviors. 
So, for example, I'm working Soda in agility. Rarely do I have a clicker on me - he already knows the behaviors. Only if there is something specific we need to work on will I grab the clicker. This is why Soda can show in obedience, rally, and agility without a clicker. 
On a side note, variable schedule reinforcement is why we can do all of those things without treats. If you show a dog a treat before asking for a behavior that is a BRIBE. A reward means the treat is a consequence of the behavior (not a precursor to it). 

I train my dogs. Other members of the house must also participate from time to time. I utilize various professional trainers to help teach me how to better work with my dogs. 
I don't recommend spending more than 5 minutes per session, especially for puppies. 5 minutes 3 times a day will get you more than one longer session. Even better do 4 or 5 3 minute sessions! Keep things short, happy, and successful. If you are frustrated, stop! 
I train at home, class, pet stores, parks, various stores and offices, dog shows, etc. The more the merrier. 
I've learned all sorts of tricks of the years....but the most important thing is to remember each dog is different! One thing does not work for every dog. 
How long? Well Soda is 4.5 and goes to class every week still LOL I think training is a lifelong endeavor. Most simple behaviors take a session or two to learn. 
I use the clicker for many things...but not every thing. 
Kibble, mini-zukes, buddy biscuits, stella & chewies, natural balance roll, etc. 
We tend to do our most intense session at dinner time (using dinner kibble as treat)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I realized I never answered your question. We did obedience training when Nikki was 9 months old. The classes were about 1 hour 15 minutes long. 

If my new dog needs training, I won't hesitate to take her, and she is 4 years old. 

I would love to do ongoing training, and agility or rally, or obedience, with both dogs. The only thing stopping me is the money to pay for it!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u all for your responses ., i find that dolce has learned to leave it , to fetch , go to sleep ( at bedtime) but i have lots of problems with sit and lay because hes allover the place lol .. but i thank u all for the advice on keeping the training time short.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's an interesting article on training, written by Bisou's trainer. 

My blog - Edmond Kan - My official artist profile - alivenotdead.com

he talks about the different methods people use and where to train them. he's a really good trainer and worked some wonders with Bisou's issues. (thank goodness)

PS-he's not only a trainer, but actor/model/ etc..hence the blog/website he has.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks will def chk this out !


iheartbisou said:


> Here's an interesting article on training, written by Bisou's trainer.
> 
> My blog - Edmond Kan - My official artist profile - alivenotdead.com
> 
> ...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

somewhere on there he has some training videos too..for barking non stop in the house. It's too bad he's not in NYC..because he's a really amazing trainer.


----------

